# Tennis Coach seeks help with visa application



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

My husband has been offered a job as a tennis coach in Dubai, will a tennis qualification be enough to get him the visa, he did not get his high school diploma instead he did a tennis coaching qualification.
Please let me know if anyone knows whether this will be enough?

Thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

If he has been offered a job then usually the company employing him will sort his visa out as the sponser, shouldnt be a problem.




Phillipa Mauger said:


> My husband has been offered a job as a tennis coach in Dubai, will a tennis qualification be enough to get him the visa, he did not get his high school diploma instead he did a tennis coaching qualification.
> Please let me know if anyone knows whether this will be enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> If he has been offered a job then usually the company employing him will sort his visa out as the sponser, shouldnt be a problem.


If my husband has already submitted a document to the compant that proves his qualification as a coach but is not attested - the company didnt ask for it would that pose a problem? 
We dont actually have a formal certificate to attest as the establishment where he did his coaching qualification does not issue certificates they can only give us a letter stating he passed. Do sporting professionals also have to have a qualification or is that overlooked due to their profession not being corporate?

Please help urgently.


----------

